# Metasploit Framework v4.0.0



## Hall9000 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi.

I want to update the database

=[ svn r13462 updated 400 days ago (2011.08.01)

post


./msfupdate
[*]
[*] Attempting to update the Metasploit Framework...
[*]

and nothing more
what could be the problem?


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 4, 2012)

Permissions?


----------



## Hall9000 (Sep 5, 2012)

no, as root


----------



## Hall9000 (Sep 19, 2012)

how to update ?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2012)

Like any other port.

security/metasploit


----------

